# USB memory/IPOD



## varun17 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a 2011 nissan maxima and when ever i plug in my samsung galaxy s3 with a USB it says check USB memory/IPOD. it said the same thing when i used to have a HTC Evo. 
does anyone know why this is or did anyone have the same issue?

thank you


----------

